# So this isn't worthy of an announcement?



## jefmcg (12 Mar 2016)

to 





(I'll probably love it in a day or two)


----------



## Fab Foodie (12 Mar 2016)

Whassat?


----------



## HLaB (13 Mar 2016)

I guess it wasn't announced because it's not fully rolled out, its still the original banner for me.


----------



## ColinJ (13 Mar 2016)

Press F5 to reload everything and you should see it?


----------



## Fab Foodie (13 Mar 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Press F5 to reload everything and you should see it?


Oh yeah.


----------



## Shaun (13 Mar 2016)

I'll post one shortly - I was just updating all the shop products.


----------



## slowmotion (13 Mar 2016)

I never noticed. All of Wally Olin's life work seems to have been wasted on me.


----------



## Shaun (13 Mar 2016)

There you go ... https://www.cyclechat.net/threads/cyclechat-new-logo-for-2016.197392/


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2016)

Sorry but this new logo continues the outrageous discrimination against recumbent riders

We will not take this lying down.... or perhaps we will

(Actually I quite like it)


----------



## winjim (13 Mar 2016)

We fear change.


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2016)

winjim said:


> We fear change.



Totally OT
I had one of those experiences that seriously labels you as an "old git"

Was in a shop and took out a handful of change, young lady on till leans over and starts to take the correct coins, explaining it as she did

I AM NOT THAT DECREPIT YET!

I also now fear change!


----------



## MossCommuter (13 Mar 2016)

If it's Chrome in Android: menu button>settings>privacy>clear browsing data


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2016)

User said:


> I don't have an F5 button on my tablet



Here you are

Print, cut out and stick in place:


----------



## jefmcg (13 Mar 2016)

User said:


> Right, thanks. Now how do I put it back?


----------



## Crackle (13 Mar 2016)

The flash of orange on the right as the page loads makes me think there's alerts and is the one on the left darker?


----------



## Tenacious Sloth (13 Mar 2016)

Great humour on this thread. 

And I do like the new logo by the way.

Graham


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Sorry but this new logo continues the outrageous discrimination against recumbent riders
> 
> ...



...and helmet wearers.


----------



## Pat "5mph" (13 Mar 2016)

ColinJ said:


> Press F5 to reload everything and you should see it?


I can see it too now. Nice, I like it


----------



## winjim (13 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> Totally OT
> I had one of those experiences that seriously labels you as an "old git"
> 
> Was in a shop and took out a handful of change, young lady on till leans over and starts to take the correct coins, explaining it as she did
> ...


I can tell I'm getting old. Bar staff have started referring to me as "sir" rather than "mate".


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> ...and helmet wearers.



........and tricyclists


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Mar 2016)

Cunobelin said:


> ........and tricyclists


Thinking about it...







...the riding position is far too aggressive and sporty... so it doesn't cater for us utility cyclists either. It's a complete shambles!


----------



## ufkacbln (13 Mar 2016)

MontyVeda said:


> Thinking about it...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



There is a bright side - no single pannier


----------



## MontyVeda (13 Mar 2016)

ahem


----------



## ianrauk (13 Mar 2016)




----------



## mark st1 (13 Mar 2016)

Don't know weather my phone has just updated or something but site looks good. Very refreshed look.


----------



## Shaun (16 Mar 2016)

User said:


> ... Particularly the version 'at speed'.



That one's only ever going to be used on the website so should work okay in the context of the site content and forum names.


----------

